# The most charismatic personality?



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely ENTJ! 

Charisma like flows from their face.  
I call it, manly charisma  
(because my ENTJ friend is a guy)


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

The most charismatic type? I mean, it's obvious.


----------



## PrimrosePopinjay (Feb 2, 2012)

ENFJ all of the way...hey I rhymed!


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

In order:

ENFP
ENFJ
ENTJ


IME


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

I think ENXJ types


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh yeah.


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

NFs for sure! It doesn't even matter if they're E or I. They are just generally better at engaging and connecting to people. In my experience it goes ENFP, ENFJ [P trumps J here because Ps are more spontaneous], INFJ, INFP [J trumps P here b/c IPs tend to show more introversion than IJs], and then the SFs. Least charismatic is probably STJs - they are thinkers, judgers, and sensors, nothing about that screams ~charm my pants off~. There are definitely some charming ENTJ/Ps but their charm is their brain not their ability to connect to others (of course, full disclosure, I'm an ENTJ so I am attracted to other ENTJs' braininess.)


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

ohlizzie said:


> NFs for sure! It doesn't even matter if they're E or I. They are just generally better at engaging and connecting to people. In my experience it goes ENFP, ENFJ [P trumps J here because Ps are more spontaneous], INFJ, INFP [J trumps P here b/c IPs tend to show more introversion than IJs], and then the SFs. Least charismatic is probably STJs - they are thinkers, judgers, and sensors, nothing about that screams ~charm my pants off~. There are definitely some charming ENTJ/Ps but their charm is their brain not their ability to connect to others (of course, full disclosure, I'm an ENTJ so I am attracted to other ENTJs' braininess.)


Well, for charming, sure.

Though I think most would agree when it comes to charisma, extraverts dominate. I have a question, does N vs S play a role?

So far, the order of importance of functions in charisma seems to be (in descending order): E vs I, F vs T.


Based on the trends here, it seems we all agree that ENFP & ENFJ win for charisma.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Enneagram: 7w8 and 8w7


HELL YEAH.

IMO, probably an NF. They're either charming or adorable, like puppies(mainly INFPs).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Olena said:


> HELL YEAH.
> 
> IMO, probably an NF. They're either charming or adorable, like puppies(mainly INFPs).


7w8s and 8w7s have the most raw, uninhibited energy. other types can be so restrained and boring most of the times :dry:


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 7w8s and 8w7s have the most raw, uninhibited energy. other types can be so restrained and boring most of the times :dry:


Indeed. Come, let us stroke our ego some more.:tongue:

Although I think others can get annoyed at our intense yet devil-may-care nature.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Olena said:


> Indeed. Come, let us stroke our ego some more.:tongue:
> 
> Although I think others can get annoyed at our intense yet devil-may-care nature.


people getting annoyed with you is a sign that you are charismatic. 7w8 is a polarizing type. people either love us or want to strangle us.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely ENFJ 

Fe real time emotional perceptiveness/emotional manipulation capability combined with Ni vision and Se flair = Charisma Bomb


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

ENTJ. Cocky as hell, generally good looking and extremely opinionated. They know what to say to impress you but will also frequently say things deliberately to annoy you and will question your motives if they don't understand the logic (or more likely the people) behind it. They're cunning and intelligent as well, I find them similar to the ESTP jock, just less dumb and much more charming. They have no problem simultaneously being the most popular person in a workplace/school but also being good friends with the most unpopular person there. Great at boosting others confidence or alternatively bringing someone's down a peg or two, but always seem oblivious to their own skyrocketing ego. I remember being friends with one and ending up running away from a huge mob of people chasing us. It took me more than a minute to realise that they weren't after me but after him. :laughing:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think all of the extroverted types are capable of taking this role, depending on the individual *shrugs* I also know plenty of extroverts of all extroverted types who aren't at all charismatic, so, who knows...


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

For me, it's a tie between ESTP (straightforward charm), ENTP (zany charm) and ISTP (strong silent type charisma). I've seen people drawn to these types.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP and some ENTJs


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I definitely think it's ENFJ. 

My best friend is an ENFJ and in high school she was always voted Miss Congeniality.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> people getting annoyed with you is a sign that you are charismatic. 7w8 is a polarizing type. people either love us or want to strangle us.


How is it a sign that you are charismatic? XD. I'm curious.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

EmpireConquered said:


> How is it a sign that you are charismatic? XD. I'm curious.


yes. charismatic people evoke an emotional response from people. you either love us or you hate us. I would say charisma is correlated with
MBTI: ExSPs, ENFs
Enneagram: 3s, 4w3s, 7s and 8w7s
Instinct Variant: Sexual


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

all my classmate think I am charismatic


----------



## gargoyle (Mar 13, 2018)

enfps have a great deal of charm


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

In my experience...

*ENTJ:* They can say the most biting, arrogant, obnoxious and cutting words and will still have a captive audience looking at them with heart eyes for some reason. It's so annoying.

*ENTP:* The things they say can annoy the average audience, but once they turn that Fe charm on, it's hard not to try to listen and understand where they're coming from. Another type to avoid.

*ISTP:* They're surly, Grinch like demeanor are downright off-putting but they give A+ advice and yup, have a lot of people either lusting after them or flock to them for other educational means. I don't get it. 

*ESTP:* They're extremely charming, altruistic and genuinely kind-hearted when healthy. Easily friendly and open to those around them and are extremely natural in their environments. I actually get this one and love most ESTPs I know. ESTP males or females, call me. 

*ENFJ:* Let's just say I've been emotionally manipulated by my ENFJ mom for 21 years (and counting) and only recently came to terms with that. I'm either not exactly the brightest or maybe I'm just too soft-hearted when it comes to blood family and let them get away with it while I suffer lol. 

*ESFP:* I find Nicki Minaj quite charismatic and agree with a lot of things she says beneath that flashy persona. They're already performers and naturally, always have a loyal audience to hear them out. 

*INFJ:* *swoon even though I know my heart will ache if I play with fire for too long* Still, INFJ males or females...Please call me. 

Overall, to be naturally charismatic, you mostly need Se and Fe.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

ESxx types probably, because the general S-heavy public doesn't find intuition very inspiring, and introverts are just too quiet.

The intuitive bias is real here. INFJ as a charismatic type is hilarious.

I don't get why people are so obsessed with this topic of "charisma" anyway, but I just felt compelled to swoop in here when I saw the answers people were coming up with.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Enfj


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

X


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

ENFJ and ESFJ. Followed by ESFP.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> ESxx types probably, because the general S-heavy public doesn't find intuition very inspiring, and introverts are just too quiet.
> 
> The intuitive bias is real here. INFJ as a charismatic type is hilarious.
> 
> I don't get why people are so obsessed with this topic of "charisma" anyway, but I just felt compelled to swoop in here when I saw the answers people were coming up with.


Clearly you don't understand the definition of "in my experience."
Stop being a little pest and come straight at me next time instead of being a passive aggressive little shit.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Alassea said:


> Clearly you don't understand the definition of "in my experience."
> Stop being a little pest and come straight at me next time instead of being a passive aggressive little shit.


So have you met a REAL INFJ yet? Or do you just have this image of INFJ in your head as this mysterious charismatic unicorn, something that looms transcendent above actual humanity?


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Tranquility said:


> ExxPs and ExxJs.


So...Exxx then?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> So have you met a REAL INFJ yet? Or do you just have this image of INFJ in your head as this mysterious charismatic unicorn, something that looms transcendent above actual humanity?


-Yup.

-That post was before I met an actual INFJ. I stopped running that blog last year. 

-You singled INFJ out and completely ignored all the other types (including S's mind you) I listed. 

-Don't even get me started on that Makishima debate. 

-Makes me assume you have a personal bitterness against INFJs that, in all respect, should not have anything to do with me or my posts. 

-Nothing annoys me more than the INFJ over exaggerated hype many people are fawning over (other than my own personal experience of course but I don't exaggerate,) so you bothering me about this is a little ironic. 
I have made this very clear to every INFJ who thinks characters like Elizabeth Bennet, Elsa, Beethoven or whatever who share their type. 

-Kindly leave me alone. I have zero interest in having anything to do with you after this.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Alassea said:


> -Yup.
> 
> -That post was before I met an actual INFJ. I stopped running that blog last year.


I do wonder though what makes someone an INFJ to you... based on what you mentioned in the Makishima debate, it would seem like "charm" is one of those things. And it's easy to see how this can lead to circular logic when you affirm based on your experiences that INFJs (who you type as such at least partially due to their charm) are, in fact, charming.


> -You singled INFJ out and completely ignored all the other types (including S's mind you) I listed.


I didn't target my "intuitive bias" comment or the INFJ thing specifically at you. You were just one of many who help to create this consensus. It was also you who flipped out on me.


> -Don't even get me started on that Makishima debate.


I wish you would get started again, but as I remember you were the one who ran away.


> -Makes me assume you have a personal bitterness against INFJs that, in all respect, should not have anything to do with me or my posts.


I don't. I just think the way the typology community handles "INFJ" is really stupid.

For example, we have an actual PersonalityCafe moderator and MBTI® Certified Practitioner saying that you can tell INxJs by their "aura".

No, it's not just you. You're barely a drop in the pond.


> -Nothing annoys me more than the INFJ over exaggerated hype many people are fawning over (other than my own personal experience of course but I don't exaggerate,) so you bothering me about this is a little ironic.
> I have made this very clear to every INFJ who thinks characters like Elizabeth Bennet, Elsa, Beethoven or whatever who share their type.


Then don't do it yourself if you dislike it so much.


> -Kindly leave me alone. I have zero interest in having anything to do with you after this.


I'm fine leaving it here, but don't expect to lob one last grenade and then act like I can't respond.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> I do wonder though what makes someone an INFJ to you... based on what you mentioned in the Makishima debate, it would seem like "charm" is one of those things. And it's easy to see how this can lead to circular logic when you affirm based on your experiences that INFJs (who you type as such at least partially due to their charm) are, in fact, charming.
> 
> I didn't target my "intuitive bias" comment or the INFJ thing specifically at you. You were just one of many who help to create this consensus. It was also you who flipped out on me.
> 
> ...


All she did was say INFJs are charismatic in her experience. She also said 6 other types too, most of which were extraverts and almost half which were sensors, fucking relax dude.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> All she did was say INFJs are charismatic in her experience. She also said 6 other types too, most of which were extraverts and almost half which were sensors, fucking relax dude.


Uh she's the one who took it personal. I honestly meant it as an overall observation.








Think there may just be a little intuitive bias? 43/44 for N types, and the one S vote was probably me.

And INFJ got 4 votes, while no other introvert types got any.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> Uh she's the one who took it personal. I honestly meant it as an overall observation.


You were making a bunch of assumptions and pretty much implied she was stupid.

Ok yes, that's biased but you made assumptions about her position even though her post said she doesn't believe that.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> You were making a bunch of assumptions and pretty much implied she was stupid.


After she went all reactive on me. The "assumptions" had to do with our history. It's wise not to jump into situations that you don't understand.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> After she went all reactive on me. The "assumptions" had to do with our history. It's wise not to jump into situations that you don't understand.


You were making a bunch of accusations despite nothing in her post pointing to any of what you were saying, try again.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> You were making a bunch of accusations despite nothing in her post pointing to any of what you were saying, try again.


his·to·ry - the whole series of past events connected with someone or something.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> his·to·ry - the whole series of past events connected with someone or something.


Everything she said contradicts the preconceived notions you have.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> Uh she's the one who took it personal. I honestly meant it as an overall observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The groupthink in that poll is pretty amazing. 44 votes and they are only distributed among 6 types (with clear trends that you pointed out)? I find it really hard to believe that 10/16 types are just not even contenders for this category. I could see it if it were something like "most mathematically talented", but charisma is way too subjective to realistically achieve such a consensus.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

PiT said:


> The groupthink in that poll is pretty amazing. 44 votes and they are only distributed among 6 types (with clear trends that you pointed out)? I find it really hard to believe that 10/16 types are just not even contenders for this category.


Yep, that's mbtibase for you. Extreme intuitive bias. And if you call it out people try to shut you up by saying "WHO CARES?!" or by calling you "immature" and then the comment gets 7 likes.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

I love ENFPs and ENTPs the most.


----------

